# MFF Room Share



## Celanor (May 25, 2009)

I have a Junior Suite room available for MFF with 2 queen beds. It features, in addition to normal rooms, a separate lounge area and a larger bathroom. The cost will run about $145/person if I can get 3 people to share it with me. Looking for 3 furs to share room with. Cost is going to be an equal portion of the room for your stay, plus any room service fees you generate. Your portion must be paid up front by PayPal by the end of September to guarantee your spot in the room. Room rules will be pretty laid back.

Contact me for details by email.


----------

